
“I spent a week in a VR headset, here's what happened” - llbowers
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGRY14znFxY
======
buboard
Cant watch the vid. It s been 2 hours. Can anyone tell me what happened?

~~~
llbowers
He basically spends a week in VR, though allowing himself a passthrough -
which is, from what I gather, a video stream from a camera within(?) the
headset that allows him to "see" his room.

He does various games and activities and interacts with people through various
chats. He has his peaceful moments and energetic ones, such as working out,
but grows bored and lonely by the end of it.

Interesting to think if there were more immersive/interesting things to do
within VR would he have felt the same way? Or at least not as quickly?

